# Quad Channel Arbeitsspeicher



## Koxxer (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGHler,
ich hofffe ihr genießt die hoffentlich schon vorhandene Weihnachststimmung. Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Thema Quad Channel Ram, unzwar würde ich gerne wissen ob ich für ein System mit Quad Channel Ram speziellen Ram brauche oder obs der normale DDR 3 tut... also wenn man so in den Online Shops sucht gibts ja immer verschiedene Verpackungen wie Dual Kit oder Quad Kit..., hat das ne Aussage über die Verwendbarkeit oder kann ich auch 4 mal das gleiche einzelne Modul kaufen und einbauen`?
Grüße Koxxer


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2012)

Quad Channel ist eine Funktion der X79er Plattform und damit ein Feature, das das MAINBOARD und die CPU bietet, der RAM hat damit zunächst mal gar nichts zu tun.

Nun funktioniert der Quad-Channel (was nicht mehr ist als 4 Riegel gleichzeitig ansprechen zu können) aber nur dann, wenn die verwendeten Riegel auch ich nenne es mal "synchron" laufen. Ist technisch gesehen nicht ganz korrekt aber verdeutlicht das Problem.
Es ist also möglich, Quad Channel mit 4 verschiedenen Riegeln zu betreiben, wenn sie nur alle möglichst exakt die selben Spezifikationen (Größe, Takt, Latenzen, Spannung, ...) besitzen. Es _kann_ auch funktionieren wenn es leichte Unterschiede gibt aber empfehlenswert ist das eher nicht.

Und bei dem Urwald an verschiedenen RAM-Modellen die es da draußen gibt ist es nunmal am einfachsten zum laufen zu bekommen, wenn man eben 4 gleiche Module kauft.

Ob man die aber in einem "Quad-Kit" kauft oder 2x ein Dual-Kit des gleichen RAMs wenn das günstiger ist (oder von mir aus auch vier Einzelriegel) ist völlig schnuppe, die Riegel in einem "Quad Kit" sind technisch völlig identisch mit den einzeln verpackten... das Kit heißt nur "Quad Kit"... naja... weils vier in einer Packung sind.


----------



## Koxxer (18. Dezember 2012)

okay hab ich mir auch ungefähr so gedacht danke... war nur etwas verwirrt weil:
1 habe ich ein Kitt gesehen wo Quad "channel" kit und nicht nur quad kit dabei stand 
2 beispielsweise auf der corsair website kann man extra nach quad channel kits sortieren und nicht nach quad kits.. 
naja denke das hat sich damit geklärt also danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2012)

Das gehört alles zu "Marketing und Bauernfangen", bei der Suchfunktion auch vielleicht zu "uneindeutige Beschreibungen"


----------



## Koxxer (18. Dezember 2012)

noch ein kleines Beispiel,
ich würde mir also 4 mal dieses
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1066 DIMM CL7 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
Kitt kaufen und sie Sache sollte laufen oder?


----------



## Monsjo (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde ja mindestens DDR3-1600 nehmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2012)

Laufen würde es, ja. Es wäre aber sinnvoller, einen höheren Takt und etwas schlechtere latenzen zu wählen (1600 bei CL9 ist schneller als 1066 bei CL7).

Viel unterschied macht es nicht, da beim Quad Channel nichts mehr bandbreitenlimitiert ist (theoretisch hättest du bei deinem 1066er schon die gleiche Bandbreite wie ein Sockel 1155-Nutzer bei 2133er RAMs), aber da 1600er oder 1866er Riegel mit cl9 kaum noch teurer sind als die langsamen Module ist es doch eine zu bedenkende Option.

Beispiel: zwei mal das hier (wenn es wirklich zwei Riegel sein sollte, das Bild suggeriert nur einen ): http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ance-LP-Blue-DDR3-1866-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

ist mit zusammen rund 105€ günstiger und schneller als deine Wahl für 140€.

Falls es doch nur ein Riegel ist (was der Preis schon fast erzwingt) gibts hier das Quad 1600er für 135: 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/793560

Wozu du 32 GB RAM brauchst frage ich mal vorsichtshalber nicht... ,-)


----------



## Koxxer (18. Dezember 2012)

geplant ist dieser Prozessor
ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2609 (10M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI)
 also ist ein höherer Takt unnötig oder täusche ich mich?

edit: der Pc soll ne Workstation für CAD werden


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Viel unterschied macht es nicht, da beim Quad Channel nichts mehr bandbreitenlimitiert ist (theoretisch hättest du bei deinem 1066er schon die gleiche Bandbreite wie ein Sockel 1155-Nutzer bei 2133er RAMs)


 
Rein rechnerisch stimmt das schon aber leider bleibt wie immer in der Praxis davon nicht viel übrig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2012)

Koxxer schrieb:


> geplant ist dieser Prozessor
> ARK  | Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2609 (10M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel®  QPI)
> also ist ein höherer Takt unnötig oder täusche ich mich?
> 
> edit: der Pc soll ne Workstation für CAD werden


 

Das hat mit der CPU nicht viel zu tun. Höherer Takt beim Ram bedeutet mehr Leistung, wobei wie gesagt grade bei dieser plattform der Unterschied ziemlich klein ist da eh genug bandbreite vorhanden ist.

Der Speichercontroller der CPU unterstützt zwar offiziell nur 1066er RAM, hat aber mit mehr auch keinerlei Probleme wenn mans nicht zu sehr übertreibt (wie du siehst läuft bei mir auch 1866er problemlos obwohl ein i7 3930K auch offiziell nur 1333 kann).

Ok, für eine Workstation kann man wenn es sehr sehr große und komplexe Teile sind schon von viel RAM profitieren, das sei genehmigt (auch wenn selbst hier die meisten Dinge normalerweise nicht mehr als 4GB brauchen - aber RAM ist günstig ).


Aber eine andere Frage: Warum in dem Falle denn kein i7 3820?
ARK | Intel® Core

Der kostet dasselbe wenn nicht sogar weniger, ist aber Welten schneller (bis 3,8 GHz statt 2,4 GHz, 8 Threads statt 4, kann offiziell schnelleren RAM bedienen, ist auf einem z79er Board auch auf Wunsch dauerhaft problemlos auf 4 GHz zu betreiben). Einziger Nachteil ist der höhere Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zum Xeon und dass du keine 750GB Ram einbauen kannst was aber vermutlich egal sein dürfte...

Lass dich da nicht von der Serverbezeichnung "XEON" blenden, die CPUs sind bis auf ganz wenige Details die man als normaler Kunde niemals braucht absolut baugleich (streng genommen SIND sie baugleich, nur wird der Support für Multicore-Systeme und mehr als 64GB RAM bei nicht-Xeons deaktiviert)!




Threshold schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch stimmt das schon aber leider  bleibt wie immer in der Praxis davon nicht viel übrig.


 Deswegen steht da auch theoretisch^^


----------



## Koxxer (18. Dezember 2012)

Hab speziell diese CPU ausgesucht weil AutoCAD ohnehinn nicht mehr als 2 Kerne unterstützt und in irgendeinem Praxistest (weiß leider nicht mehr wo) die Xeons als besonders gut für CAD geeignet emfpunden hat
Höhere Ram Takte würden aber (egal ob das kein Prob ist oder nicht) eine Übertaktung über das "normale" bedeuten oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2012)

Koxxer schrieb:


> Hab speziell diese CPU ausgesucht weil AutoCAD ohnehinn nicht mehr als 2 Kerne unterstützt und in irgendeinem Praxistest (weiß leider nicht mehr wo) die Xeons als besonders gut für CAD geeignet emfpunden hat


 
Wenn dein CAD Programm nicht mehr als 2 Kerne unterstützt wäre ein S1155er System mit einem sehr hoch getakteten i3 (Zweikerner) weit schneller (und viel billiger) als das teure Xeon-System. Denn zwei Kerne mit je 3,5 Ghz sind in dem falle deutlich schneller als 4 kerne mit 2,4 GHz (wovon zwei nichts zu tun haben).

Und der i3 3240 beispielsweise kostet auch nur rund 120€, ein entsprechendes Board rund 80€. Mit deinem RAM (32GB sind auch hier kein Problem falls nötig) biste dann vielleicht bei insgesamt 350€. Die musste bei deinem System schon fast alleine für die CPU hinlegen - und am ende wirste von der "kleinen" dann abgezogen 

Zusätzlich bräuchtest du auch keine Grafikkarte mehr (der i3 hat eine iGPU mit drin im Gegensatz zum Xeon), falls dein CAD keinen Vorteil aus CUDA oder OpenCL zieht ist die nämlich unnötig...


----------

